# Is Dogmatic TR-Onlyism (Extreme Confessional Bibliology) Similar to KJV-Onlyism In Any Way?



## Imputatio (Sep 27, 2022)

Since it’s fresh in the minds of many, I’d like to posit another question. I’m not asserting this to be true; I am curious to hear your thoughts. 

Are there similarities between TR-Onlyism and KJV-Onlyism? Is there a relationship?

By “TR-Onlyism” I mean the position that states that the TR is all we *should* use, and anything else is to be shunned—and that it is an issue that churches should divide over.

You could also call it dogmatic Confessional Bibliology or extreme Confessional Bibliology. 

Are any arguments the same?

Are any assertions the same? 

Is TR-Onlyism functionally KJV-Onlyism? 

Is TR-Onlyism ever simply IFB spirit and argumentation in Reformed garb?

Are any presuppositions, arguments, or fruit the same? 

Again, I am not claiming this. I want to hear from others.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 27, 2022)

It is perhaps time that we all gave the subject a rest for a while. As much as I loathe the way that some of our extreme TR brethren have behaved, I do not think that it is fair to lump them in with the type of people whom you mention. Generally speaking, they are good Reformed men who are in error on one particular point. While they have not always treated others fairly, I do not believe that it is right to render evil for evil by comparing them to Gail Riplinger or IFB types.

Reactions: Amen 5


----------



## Imputatio (Sep 27, 2022)

There are differing types of KJVO, not all of which are Riplinger or IFB. 

I’m looking to uncover a similar vein of thought process that I think I see, but can’t put my finger on. 

A well-esteemed brother had brought up the functional KJV only point, which I wanted to see if there’s any similar undergirding. 

I’m not saying people who hold to CB are the same as wacky KJVO types. 

Finally, I was offering general questions in the hopes of all the untruths being clearly delineated, not to have the thread be a mere conviction of KJV-Onlyism. 

But, if no one wants to touch it, so be it. I agree that many (I don’t know of them all) of the CB-holding men are Reformed brothers.


----------



## danekristjan (Sep 27, 2022)

Imputatio said:


> Since it’s fresh in the minds of many, I’d like to posit another question. I’m not asserting this to be true; I am curious to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Are there similarities between TR-Onlyism and KJV-Onlyism? Is there a relationship?
> 
> ...


It certainly is when it begins and ends with the KJV which is too often the case.

"The readings of the Scrivener TR are correct because they are the ones in the KJV which God blessed by usage." 
That is functional KJVO argumentation. A Srivener reading can't be wrong because it was "used by the church" in the KJV. So either way it comes down to what the KJV says.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 27, 2022)

I definitely see things trending in this direction. As long as CB extremists (you know who they are) attempt to sow doubt into Christian minds about modern versions of the word of God, imply stupidity or rebellion if you can’t read the KJV, encourage people to leave their churches if said churches don’t accept the KJV/TR, question the honesty and salvation of CT advocates, and then rail at anyone who dares bring a brotherly rebuke, we can’t just leave them alone. They’ll continue to cause more dissension in Christ’s body.

For folks like Steve, Dane, and other men of good will who prefer the TR and KJV I’m happy to hear them out and fellowship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Polanus1561 (Sep 27, 2022)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> I definitely see things trending in this direction. As long as CB extremists (you know who they are) attempt to sow doubt into Christian minds about modern versions of the word of God, imply stupidity or rebellion if you can’t read the KJV, encourage people to leave their churches if said churches don’t accept the KJV/TR, question the honesty and salvation of CT advocates, and then rail at anyone who dares bring a brotherly rebuke, we can’t just leave them alone. They’ll continue to cause more dissension in Christ’s body.
> 
> For folks like Steve, Dane, and other men of good will who prefer the TR and KJV I’m happy to hear them out and fellowship.


I for one look forward to follow Dane’s ministry (not just limited to textual criticism)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Sep 27, 2022)

There is also a functional “CT only” view, which has existed probably far longer than the extreme CB view. Steve pointed this out in another thread, whereby certain CT advocates scoff and ridicule any defense of a TR reading over against the latest NA/UBS reading. I also know of a guy who has admitted that he is more or less “Vaticanus only.”

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## Imputatio (Sep 27, 2022)

There is also a functional “CT only” view, which has existed probably far longer than the extreme CB view. Steve pointed this out in another thread, whereby certain CT advocates scoff and ridicule any defense of a TR reading over against the latest NA/UBS reading. I also know of a guy who has admitted that he is more or less “Vaticanus only.”


Is this CT-Only view an entire movement? Publishing books, holding conferences? Calling for division?

I think that’s the meaningful difference.

Quoting didn’t work properly, sorry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

